# Nintendo 3DS firmware 11.15.0-47 released



## SG854 (Jul 27, 2021)

Does this Update my Nintendo to the Rumored Pro Model?


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 27, 2021)

They're covertly increasing the resolution of all 3ds screens.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 27, 2021)

Fixed: browserhaxXL (that worked on previous firmware 11.14).
Fixed: ssloth, the safe mode SSL vuln (briefly used in the guide for old3ds cfw).

Not fixed: Many other exploits including good ol reliable seedminer  
This will be the main 3ds.guide method for a while.

Unchanged: Native firm. This means luma3ds requires no updates and its users can update safely.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 27, 2021)

incomes the stability jokes


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 27, 2021)

I updated my 3DS and it suddenly has grips. Thanks for the convenience Nintendo.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 27, 2021)

I’m stoked that convenience has been improved. I didn’t see that coming.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 27, 2021)

Damn, Nintendo is really very late on their April fool's joke. I thought that day have long passed but OK


----------



## greasehoot (Jul 27, 2021)

Luma still works.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 27, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Fixed: browserhaxXL (that worked on previous firmware 11.14).
> Fixed: ssloth, the safe mode SSL vuln (briefly used in the guide for old3ds cfw).
> 
> Not fixed: Many other exploits including good ol reliable seedminer
> ...



Does that mean bootntrselector also works as-is?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 27, 2021)

apparently it adds error messages of the nintendo network services closing
hopefully this wont occur for the next 5 years


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 27, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> apparently it adds error messages of the nintendo network services closing


Yikes! That's ominous. Where did you read that?

Raw changelogs are over here:
https://yls8.mtheall.com/ninupdates/reports.php?date=2021-07-27_00-00-37&sys=ktr
https://yls8.mtheall.com/ninupdates/reports.php?date=2021-07-27_00-00-33&sys=ctr


----------



## Aoba (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh damn. Unexpected, hah.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Jul 27, 2021)

I updated just so I can continue to play MK7 online.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Jul 27, 2021)

wow wtf

any homebrew broken?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jul 27, 2021)

So...i can safely update via Standard System Update , if i have Luma3DS. or do i have to do some special Thingy ?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 27, 2021)

My N3DS XL is still on 11.7U I think, whichever was the last firmware without the telemetry that gets people banned.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 27, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Fixed: browserhaxXL (that worked on previous firmware 11.14).
> Fixed: ssloth, the safe mode SSL vuln (briefly used in the guide for old3ds cfw).
> 
> Not fixed: Many other exploits including good ol reliable seedminer
> ...


They couldn't just leave it as it was, could they? Waiting for so long and then an update out of nowhere... Oh Nintendo, come on! Leave the 3DS alone. It is over.

Besides: Seems it wasn't wrong to drop a "Thank you for Seedminer" into your profile a while ago.


----------



## NinStar (Jul 27, 2021)

Kind worried about this:


			
				another thread said:
			
		

> This online service is no longer available.
> 
> Thank you for your continued interest.



Haven't used 3DS for a while (I gave it as a gift to my younger sister) but I was planning to buy another one to play with some friends online... Now I'm unsure about how long it will last.


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Jul 27, 2021)

Boot Selector NTR works well.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 27, 2021)

Nintendo said:


> The game card update does not include some changes.


Say what?  There's going to be new game carts with this update?  This is incredible!


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Say what?  There's going to be new game carts with this update?  This is incredible!


I think that they wanted to say that gamcards that ship with this update won't include the complete update (because the browser update is missing). But I'm not sure


----------



## MultiKoopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My N3DS XL is still on 11.7U I think, whichever was the last firmware without the telemetry that gets people banned.


wait what?


----------



## teamlocust (Jul 27, 2021)

Nintendo secretly adding dlss to 3ds


----------



## MorningBlunt (Jul 27, 2021)

I never really use online but will suck if it is on the way out.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 27, 2021)

zoogie said:


> This means luma3ds requires no updates and its users can update safely


Ahh sad. I thought we can expect replies from users which updated their 3ds'es "accidentally"...
─=≡Σ(╯°□°)╯︵┻┻


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2021)

talk about beating a dead horse!


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Say what?  There's going to be new game carts with this update?  This is incredible!


Well there's a physical 3ds release of Andro Dunos 2 due out soon from Pixelheart - pre-ordered mine a while back. It's also coming to Dreamcast and most current systems.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 27, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> wait what?


Yeah, I could have sworn that 11.8U added some kind of telemetry that phoned home.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 27, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> Yikes! That's ominous. Where did you read that?
> 
> Raw changelogs are over here:
> https://yls8.mtheall.com/ninupdates/reports.php?date=2021-07-27_00-00-37&sys=ktr
> https://yls8.mtheall.com/ninupdates/reports.php?date=2021-07-27_00-00-33&sys=ctr


THIS WAS FROM THE 3DS UPDATE THAT JUST CAME OUT.NINTENDO, PLEASE DO NOT DISCONTINUE ONLINE PLAY FOR 3DS/WII U NOR SPOTPASS 😡😠😤 pic.twitter.com/fyewJtuLt2— RiiConnect24 (@RiiConnect24) July 27, 2021


----------



## Russian-Router (Jul 27, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> wow wtf
> 
> any homebrew broken?


This is why we've put out not to update any OLD units. Which I've read earlier also has a patch?


----------



## doha057 (Jul 27, 2021)

Its probably like the EU update which blocked some transaction functions, I expect one or two more update but nothing will hopefully break the Homebrew, besides its gonna be the only way of applying patches and updates once the eshop service goes down.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 27, 2021)

They can't patch out magnethax...

Aaanyways...
Maybe these legacy FW update notices should go to the EOF.
They mostly tend to be pages abour *hur dur, stability* or the like.
Meh.


----------



## Brawl345 (Jul 27, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> https://twitter.com/RiiConnect24/status/1419855073962774532


I'm finding the exact same strings in the previous update, this is not new. Can anyone confirm this? I hate "throw some random things out without giving a source" with a pasison.

EDIT: The only file changed is the 60000_msbt_LZ.bin, and there are indeed 2 new strings (window on the right is the new file):



 





So it's confirmed.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Russian-Router said:


> This is why we've put out not to update any OLD units. Which I've read earlier also has a patch?


wait WHAT??


----------



## assassinz (Jul 27, 2021)

I haven't updated to the latest firmware yet, but now you can't get online with Mario Kart 7 anymore. Guess you have to have the latest firware to play online capable games. Same problem on my NA and JPN 3DSes. Can't get online with Badge Arcade anymore. Should we upgrade or wait for more info?


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Jul 27, 2021)

I just leave my 3ds alone and don't update. Saves some potential headaches.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> I'm finding the exact same strings in the previous update, this is not new. Can anyone confirm this? I hate "throw some random things out without giving a source" with a pasison.
> 
> EDIT: The only file changed is the 60000_msbt_LZ.bin, and there are indeed 2 new strings (window on the right is the new file):
> 
> ...




Has maybe to do with the "Rumor" Nintendo do not want new Games with 2022.....
(They have already "informed" their Game/Software"Partners about this...)


_Nintendo recently confirmed that the Japanese version of the eShop would no longer accept credit cards from January 18, 2022._


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 27, 2021)

Divineheresy88 said:


> I just leave my 3ds alone and don't update. Saves some potential headaches.


Haha yes. if it ain't broke, leave it alone. 11.14 is golden


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm sure that this confirms that the *1DS* is coming soon. They are clearing the way before the official announcement:


----------



## godreborn (Jul 27, 2021)

Updated my system just now, no problems to report.  I made a nand backup of 11.14.0-46, and I just made one of the new update on my n3ds and placed them on 2 hdds.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jul 27, 2021)

I think I haven't even bothered to install the 7 latest updates of my N3DS XL, way to go Ninty


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Updated my system just now, no problems to report.  I made a nand backup of 11.14.0-46, and I just made one of the new update on my n3ds and placed them on 2 hdds.


I'll be doing a nand backup before updating and again after... I had massive issues with 11.14.0.46E not completing and ended up having to rollback to my last nand backup, which was 11.4, before it would succeed!



notrea11y said:


> Maybe these legacy FW update notices should go to the EOF.


Awful idea. New FW updates for older hardware is more newsworthy than the regularly expected ones for current systems.


----------



## tendomonkey (Jul 27, 2021)

Do I understand correctly that Nintendo intentionally patched out the browser method (pretty much just to mess with us at this point?) and we now must use the seedminer method? If so, that's a real kick in the pants. I'm glad seedminer is still available but the browser method was incredibly easy (and had no external dependency).

Is there any hope of the browser method returning?

If I have consoles that I haven't gotten around to hacking yet, do I need to rush to get them set up before they try to patch out seedminer too?

Do these updates happen automatically, or can they be declined? If a console is still on 11.14, could the old browser method still work?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 27, 2021)

tendomonkey said:


> Do I understand correctly that Nintendo intentionally patched out the browser method (pretty much just to mess with us at this point?) and we now must use the seedminer method? If so, that's a real kick in the pants. I'm glad seedminer is still available but the browser method was incredibly easy (and had no external dependency).
> 
> Is there any hope of the browser method returning?
> 
> ...



Nintendo hasn't patched Seedminer in years. But that doesn't mean much. I often suspect their decisions are made by throwing a dice.

For the browser method to return on latest firmware there need to be new exploits, for both old and new 3DS browser (and if the exploit in universal otherapp still works).
Outdated browser version will not work by default once the server check returns an available update. Maybe SSLoth-Browser methods can be used to bypass the version check as the fix for SSLoth is only in the new 11.15.0-47.

The guide is pretty simplified in terms of the version table at the moment:
1.0-11.3 Soundhax
11.4-11.14 Update to latest version
11.15 Seedminer

Maybe some other methods can be revived instead of instructing everybody to update.

*Edit:*
Didn't work for me. Seems the custom DNS server is offline or not responding properly (or I'm doing something wrong -- somebody else should test it as well). Can't use the internet with the custom DNS entered.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 27, 2021)

Is there some reason the Guide is currently linking to Pichaxx and not USM? Even though USM still requires Seedminer, I thought it was superior since it didn't require any extra downloads. I thought USM used the recovery mode firmware that was likewise unpatchable?



tendomonkey said:


> Do I understand correctly that Nintendo intentionally patched out the browser method (pretty much just to mess with us at this point?) and we now must use the seedminer method? If so, that's a real kick in the pants. I'm glad seedminer is still available but the browser method was incredibly easy (and had no external dependency).


Since the browser method is incredible easy, wouldn't it make perfect sense to patch it out and not just be a "real kick in the pants"?

In theory some people are still holding back potential exploits for the day when it is really, really certain that Nintendo won't be releasing any more updates.  But as has been noted, ntrboot is thoroughly unpatchable.


----------



## FanNintendo (Jul 27, 2021)

Im still on 11.9.0.4U  I dont see why i should update it and am happy with 11.9.0.4U still playing online CTGP-7 or any others game with no issues.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 27, 2021)

duwen said:


> I'll be doing a nand backup before updating and again after... I had massive issues with 11.14.0.46E not completing and ended up having to rollback to my last nand backup, which was 11.4, before it would succeed!



I've never had an issue with a firmware update not succeeding, but this one took like a minute or two to start the update process.  it could be that so many people are downloading it or something.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Just thinking: How long will it take the YouTubers to upload new crappy videos with clickbait titles resorting to Seedminer once again?


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've never had an issue with a firmware update not succeeding, but this one took like a minute or two to start the update process.  it could be that so many people are downloading it or something.


Me either, until 11.14... updated fine on my old 3ds, but my New 3ds XL would get to about 80% and error. Tried everything to fix it, re-set wi-fi settings, tried different networks,eventually tried the CTRNand stuff in GM9 and TWL replacements - nothing would let the update complete until i resorted to my nand backup. Luckily nothing much had changed on the system since that last backup, so it was fine after restoring a few tickets.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 27, 2021)

Really no reason for this update but to block some kind of homebrew access. They need to focus on updating the UI of the switch.


----------



## Tiger21820 (Jul 27, 2021)

When is the update that removes regional lockout coming? They better get on with that! There is absolutely NO reason to continue that fiasco that is REGIONAL LOCKOUT!!!


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 27, 2021)

i wonder how many dead horse's with have piled up with all these updates...


----------



## PeeJay Bonobo (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's another reminder that I should be using my 3DS more often..... and find someplace else to get a replacement Circle Pad...


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 27, 2021)

if I don't update can I still use online and spotpass and stuff?


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> if I don't update can I still use online and spotpass and stuff?


Yep, pretty much. Only online feature that you won't have access to is the eshop, so no official game updates etc.


----------



## XDel (Jul 27, 2021)

Cool, now it support VR Glasses!


----------



## tendomonkey (Jul 27, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Nintendo hasn't patched Seedminer in years. But that doesn't mean much. I often suspect their decisions are made by throwing a dice.
> 
> For the browser method to return on latest firmware there need to be new exploits, for both old and new 3DS browser (and if the exploit in universal otherapp still works).
> Outdated browser version will not work by default. Maybe SSLoth-Browser methods can be used to bypass the version check as the fix for SSLoth is only in the new 11.15.0-47.
> ...


 
Thanks for testing that. Based on the quick switch in the guide to seedminer, I figured the folks who are much smarter than I at 3ds.hacks.guide had a good reason for the switch. 

Edit: FWIW, I just completed CFW on a console via browserhax. It seems that so long as the browser still works on 11.14 then browserhax will work. Apparently sometime soon when you try to open the browser on 11.14 an error will pop up to upgrade if you want to use the browser, at which point browserhax will cease to work. I may have that wrong, please anyone correct me if so!


----------



## Seliph (Jul 27, 2021)

Accidentally updated and now my 3DS is gay


----------



## thekarter104 (Jul 27, 2021)

I thought this update would remove creditcard option from the eshop.


----------



## DarthMotzkus (Jul 27, 2021)

My 3DS start rumbling after the release of this update. I think he needs more "stability".


----------



## godreborn (Jul 27, 2021)

fyi, I tested everything: 3ds games, gb games, gbc games, gba games, homebrew, homebrew launcher, saves, twilight menu (every type of game that I have, so gb, gba, and ds) and ntr.  everything worked.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 27, 2021)

Just checked flash cart.  it also works (supercard dstwo).


----------



## daemonspudguy (Jul 27, 2021)

The Nintendo 3DS is now so stable, Debian is put to shame.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 27, 2021)

Ok so? People overreact to updates that don't do anything


----------



## daemonspudguy (Jul 27, 2021)

Why is Nintendo still doing updates? They clearly aren't doing anything to stop CFW on the 3DS, considering Seedminer was launched like 3 years ago.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jul 27, 2021)

What. The. Actual. Fuck. Nintendo.

*Yesterday* I finally finished updating and getting everything working again (including Gateway 3DS + Luma + B9S) after not touching my 3DS for a very long time. I was like "Nah, they won't update anymore, let's do this and finally be good."

Guess it's my fault. I jinxed it.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 27, 2021)

Nintendo 3DS will never die. Soon, it will replace human organs for further integration and stability.


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 27, 2021)

Fine to update that's all I need to know...


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 27, 2021)

daemonspudguy said:


> Why is Nintendo still doing updates? They clearly aren't doing anything to stop CFW on the 3DS, considering Seedminer was launched like 3 years ago.


Browserhax is completely trivial compared to Seedminer – and likewise trivial to fix. It makes sense to patch it.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Jul 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> fyi, I tested everything: 3ds games, gb games, gbc games, gba games, homebrew, homebrew launcher, saves, twilight menu (every type of game that I have, so gb, gba, and ds) and ntr.  everything worked.


fantastic post, thank you


----------



## DuoDynamo (Jul 27, 2021)

Just downloaded the update and, indeed, my 3DS XL feels a lot more stable... _way_ too stable.


...it's glued to my desk.


----------



## Exexd123pro (Jul 28, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 271353​
> No, you didn't misread that title--after nearly a year since the last one, Nintendo has put out a system software update for the Nintendo 3DS line of handhelds. Currently, neither Nintendo's European or North American websites are acknowledging the update, but Nintendo of Japan has, and while it isn't exactly the classic message we're used to, the main focus of the update is "improved system stability and convenience". As for custom firmware, it appears that the latest version of Luma3DS is still working on the newly released 11.15.0-47, with users reporting that the firmware release merely exists to update the 3DS browser's SSL security certs.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 28, 2021)

3DS is now officially more stable than the COVID-19 vaccinations.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jul 28, 2021)

It's so stable, it can protect us from Covid without the vaccine.


----------



## Sterophonick (Jul 28, 2021)

let's goooooo stability!!!


----------



## MasterPanda (Jul 28, 2021)

That .... is making me nervous ... 
Since Nintendo started behaving more and more like EA, this sounds like they some time now will put out an update to "decrease hardware degradation" by slowing down the software ... breaks my heart seeing Nintendo becoming scummier by the day....


----------



## HTV04 (Jul 28, 2021)

MasterPanda said:


> That .... is making me nervous ...
> Since Nintendo started behaving more and more like EA, this sounds like they some time now will put out an update to "decrease hardware degradation" by slowing down the software ... breaks my heart seeing Nintendo becoming scummier by the day....


To be honest, I doubt that would happen. What would be the point, anyway?

Plus, if Nintendo ever pulled something like that, the homebrew community would definitely investigate it and warn people about such an update.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll just wait until Luma3DS puts out another update just in case my consoles brick while updating.



HTV04 said:


> To be honest, I doubt that would happen. What would be the point, anyway?
> 
> Plus, if Nintendo ever pulled something like that, the homebrew community would definitely investigate it and warn people about such an update.


Probably to force people to look into buying more of their hardware. If the update does actually slow down  software performance, it''ll lead people to think that their old consoles are failing and are in need of replacing.


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 28, 2021)

duwen said:


> Yep, pretty much. Only online feature that you won't have access to is the eshop, so no official game updates etc.



If youre still on 11.14 & still have browser online access, do you think it's still possible to use browserhax?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2021)

This just feels like a constant cat and mouse with web browser hacks that the Big N really just needs to give up on. They are literally investing time, money, and resources into this update instead of adding themes to the Switch


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This just feels like a constant cat and mouse with web browser hacks that the Big N really just needs to give up on. They are literally investing time, money, and resources into this update instead of adding themes to the Switch


my hunch is they plan to update up to version 12.0.0-50U hehe. more or less 2-3 more updates coming.


----------



## pleasehelpme2 (Jul 28, 2021)

Nintendo will likely not be removing nintendo network support for the 3ds and wii u. Why, because they're the same nintendo network. If you go on the switch eshop and have a game from the wii u or 3ds on your wishlist, it shows up on your switch wishlist as well.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 28, 2021)

abruzzimarco said:


> If youre still on 11.14 & still have browser online access, do you think it's still possible to use browserhax?


Last I checked, they still haven't updated the server-side browser check, so you should be able to use browserhax on 11.14.
Only way to know for sure is to try.

During the 11.13->11.14 update last year, it took them a week to update the server check.


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 28, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Last I checked, they still haven't updated the server-side browser check, so you should be able to use browserhax on 11.14.
> Only way to know for sure is to try.
> 
> During the 11.13->11.14 update last year, it took them a week to update the server check.


oh hi zoogie! do you think developing a newer browserhax for v11.15 (or another easier method) is doable?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They are literally investing time, money, and resources into this update instead of adding themes to the Switch


and folders


----------



## duwen (Jul 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They are literally investing time, money, and resources into this update instead of adding themes to the Switch


It took them about three years to add themes to the 3ds... the Switch has been out for 50% longer than that... although Nintendo didn't have to combat exploits on the 3ds within those first few years like it has with Switch, so maybe blame the Switch hacking community for the lack of themes rather than an update for the 3ds


----------



## zoogie (Jul 28, 2021)

abruzzimarco said:


> oh hi zoogie! do you think developing a newer browserhax for v11.15 (or another easier method) is doable?


Yet another set of browserhax would not be my first choice. I'd rather find an offline entrypoint and not play cat/mouse anymore.

I truly believe they're focusing on fixing network exploits like browserhax and ssloth instead of more advanced arm11/arm9 exploits because they could be used on unsuspecting users (malicious pages, mitm, etc.) without their knowledge. This is in contrast to focusing on piracy concerns like in previous years. I think the user-safety fear is unfounded, but whatever.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Jul 28, 2021)

Anon_Cypher_ said:


> I'll just wait until Luma3DS puts out another update just in case my consoles brick while updating.


there's no point, Luma3DS won't update for this, this 3DS firmware didn't do anything that would require a Luma update. you'll be waiting forever

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pleasehelpme2 said:


> If you go on the switch eshop and have a game from the wii u or 3ds on your wishlist, it shows up on your switch wishlist as well.


wait this can't really be true, can it?


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 28, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Yet another set of browserhax would not be my first choice. I'd rather find an offline entrypoint and not play cat/mouse anymore.


that is very comforting. i suddenly thought about soundhax


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 28, 2021)

How annoying, wonder what hoops il have to jump through before I next play


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 28, 2021)

*stability intensifies*


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm not sure if I'm banned.  I've wondered for quite some time, but I've never checked by going to my friends' list.  I'm afraid that it might stress me out if I am.  I added a couple friends about four years ago.  I remember this, because it was when I was trying to get on disability.  I don't think I ever played a game before release, but it's possible I tested one (not sure).  I've been aware not to do that for a very long time, so it's probably unlikely.  point being: it doesn't really bother me if offline services end, because then a ban doesn't really matter.  does anyone know if you can still install game updates if you're banned?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2021)

duwen said:


> It took them about three years to add themes to the 3ds... the Switch has been out for 50% longer than that... although Nintendo didn't have to combat exploits on the 3ds within those first few years like it has with Switch, so maybe blame the Switch hacking community for the lack of themes rather than an update for the 3ds


I was there, Gandalf.
Blaming the hacking community for Nintendo not introducing the most basic of features is a pretty cheap cop out at this point. There are a lot of basic features for the Switch that Nintendo has taken their sweet time rolling out and many of them we won’t even have accessible without buying new hardware, like an Ethernet port. Nintendo shouldn’t be given a free pass because “hacking community” or because of their history. Nintendo needs to be called out for their constant slacking on implementing basic features that most products have at launch. Also the screen excuse is just lazy and really any excuse at this point is lazy, we’ve been able to add themes pretty much since the system was first hacked. Nintendo is a massive billion dollar corporation, they should be embarrassed that ragtag individuals outclassed them.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2021)

I agree, the lack of features on the switch pisses me off.  I'm legit with all 3 of my systems, so I've been frustrated by it for a long time.


----------



## DuoDynamo (Jul 28, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> How annoying, wonder what hoops il have to jump through before I next play


Even if you have CFW, the update is perfectly safe. I updated from the previous version with CFW installed and didn't lose anything.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2021)

always make an a nand backup of the previous update (just in case anything were to go wrong), then you can downgrade with godmode.  I made a nand backup a couple weeks ago along with a backup of my sd card (after installing bowser's inside story and its update).  the only changes were updating twilight menu++, so I didn't make another nand backup right before I updated (didn't think I really needed to), and I made a nand backup after updating to 11.15.0-47.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was there, Gandalf.
> Blaming the hacking community for Nintendo not introducing the most basic of features is a pretty cheap cop out at this point. There are a lot of basic features for the Switch that Nintendo has taken their sweet time rolling out and many of them we won’t even have accessible without buying new hardware, like an Ethernet port. Nintendo shouldn’t be given a free pass because “hacking community” or because of their history. Nintendo needs to be called out for their constant slacking on implementing basic features that most products have at launch. Also the screen excuse is just lazy and really any excuse at this point is lazy, we’ve been able to add themes pretty much since the system was first hacked. Nintendo is a massive billion dollar corporation, they should be embarrassed that ragtag individuals outclassed them.



they can afford lawsuits, but somehow too broke to properly engineer joycons, what worse is this was never an issue with their previous controllers


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 28, 2021)

Eventually I will update my 3ds. Mostly stays in offline mode.


----------



## Hark0n (Jul 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> they can afford lawsuits, but somehow too broke to properly engineer joycons, what worse is this was never an issue with their previous controllers



In my opinion the N64 controller was already complete garbage... and the Game Cube controller sucked too... and the WII one... good for everything  except playing the games I was interested in! And the C-Stick thing on the New 3DS? Don't even get me started... a cheap pathetic afterthought like that would not have been tolerated if it were any other company (the original 3DS came out at a time were a 2nd stick for camera control had been the standard for over a decade)...  not to mention selling the New 3Ds with two different screen technologies for the same price (one vastly superior to the other)! If we are hones, the hardware Nintendo has been putting out the past 20 something years has been sub par to put it mildly, serviceable at best... and utter bullshit at worst! The only thing keeping this company afloat are the IPs and the awesome games attached to them.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)

Hark0n said:


> In my opinion the N64 controller was already complete garbage... and the Game Cube controller sucked too... and the WII one... good for everything  except playing the games I was interested in! And the C-Stick thing on the New 3DS? Don't even get me started... a cheap pathetic afterthought like that would not have been tolerated if it were any other company (the original 3DS came out at a time were a 2nd stick for camera control had been the standard for over a decade)...  not to mention selling the New 3Ds with two different screen technologies for the same price (one vastly superior to the other)! If we are hones, the hardware Nintendo has been putting out the past 20 something years has been sub par to put it mildly, serviceable at best... and utter bullshit at worst! The only thing keeping this company afloat are the IPs and the awesome games attached to them.



back then buying a cheap 3rd party controller was still a thing

my n3dsxl is a dual IPS btw , great picture

with most wii games i just used a classic controller pro, which is just a cut down xbox style controller


----------



## Hark0n (Jul 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> back then buying a cheap 3rd party controller was still a thing
> 
> my n3dsxl has dual IPS btw , great picture



Lucky you... but LUCK should NOT be a factor in buying a $300 product! XD


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)

Hark0n said:


> Lucky you... but LUCK should NOT be a factor in buying a $300 product! XD



i paid like $180


----------



## Hark0n (Jul 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> i paid like $180



Then you did NOT buy from Nintendo XD


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)

Hark0n said:


> Then you did NOT buy from Nintendo XD



yeah it was preowned from gamestop $175 used like new, or $240 for a new one in box when they were still being sold, they only had the purple galaxy n3dsxl iirc, so i got the used black one, why pay more?


----------



## Hark0n (Jul 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> yeah it was preowned from gamestop $175 used like new, or $240 for a new one in box when they were still being sold, they only had the purple galaxy n3dsxl iirc, so i got the used black one, why pay more?



And now dual IPS New 3DS XL go for up to $600 on Ebay... f**** me


----------



## dscartridges (Jul 28, 2021)

They should have removed the Miiverse icon from the home screen.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2021)

dscartridges said:


> They should have removed the Miiverse icon from the home screen.



good point.  I never bothered with miiverse on the 3ds, but I used it on the wii u just to see where people were in nsmb u.  I once saw a drawn image of a dick, and I burst out laughing.  haha.


----------



## f3rr3t (Jul 28, 2021)

dscartridges said:


> They should have removed the Miiverse icon from the home screen.


I wish. This has been bothering me for ages.


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 28, 2021)

DuoDynamo said:


> Even if you have CFW, the update is perfectly safe. I updated from the previous version with CFW installed and didn't lose anything.


Thanks for clarifying, appreciate it


----------



## DuoForce (Jul 28, 2021)

MarioSilva said:


> Kind worried about this:
> 
> 
> Haven't used 3DS for a while (I gave it as a gift to my younger sister) but I was planning to buy another one to play with some friends online... Now I'm unsure about how long it will last.


It'll probably last up until around 2024.  The only reason why the Wii/DS servers went out so early was because it was ran by a third party.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 29, 2021)

nothing like that hit from the boost of stability!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 29, 2021)

DuoForce said:


> It'll probably last up until around 2024.  The only reason why the Wii/DS servers went out so early was because it was ran by a third party.




Well the servers can last forever using cfw and someone hosting it themself


----------



## digipimp75 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm still on 11.4


----------



## digiAlchem (Jul 29, 2021)

Do we know if the master key algorithm changed in 11.15? Trying to use mkey to reset the Parental Controls on a second-hand unit that's been updated and having no joy so far 

The site gives me the following:
*Your master key could not be calculated.
If your inquiry number is correct, this server is missing the required data to process it.*

My inqury code is 10 digits long, from a JP system.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 29, 2021)

My 3DS is sooooo stable! Stabler than yours.


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 30, 2021)

digiAlchem said:


> Do we know if the master key algorithm changed in 11.15? Trying to use mkey to reset the Parental Controls on a second-hand unit that's been updated and having no joy so far
> 
> The site gives me the following:
> *Your master key could not be calculated.
> ...


Maybe not. Unless the updated ssl system module has to do something with it. It might be far from the heart.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 30, 2021)

digiAlchem said:


> Do we know if the master key algorithm changed in 11.15? Trying to use mkey to reset the Parental Controls on a second-hand unit that's been updated and having no joy so far
> 
> The site gives me the following:
> *Your master key could not be calculated.
> ...


Strange. I've no real experience with parental controls. Sadly getting a used device with those "features" enabled and no PIN is more or less common. But I never had any trouble with the key generator.

Can confirm the problem:

Inquiry code with 11.14 is accepted and the master key works
Inquiry code changed with update to 11.15, key generator fails and previous master key is invalid
Maybe somebody who read the source code knows if the firmware version number is needed within calculation of the master key. It would be really stupid if the algorithm changed after the 3DS reached it's end of life. Maybe the generator gets updated.

==============================================
It is possible to read out the current PIN with 3DSident-GUI.
==============================================

*Good luck and have fun!
*
==========
Geez. I wish this kind of threads connected to new firmware versions would keep clean -- in the sense that the useless stability jokes didn't appear. Seriously, they help nobody and make discussion about possible changes and problems in new firmware versions harder *and they aren't remotely funny or creative*.


----------



## digiAlchem (Jul 30, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> It would be really stupid if the algorithm changed after the 3DS reached it's end of life. Maybe the generator gets updated.



Stupid, yes, but also par for the course with this company. I'm hoping there'll be an update if the cause of the issue is found, yeah!



KleinesSinchen said:


> It is possible to read out the current PIN with 3DSident-GUI.



Oh that tool looks brilliant, but sadly the device still on stock OS - I can't use Seedminer because you have to add the bot 3DS as a friend, which... is blocked by parental controls lmao


----------



## Ankris (Jul 30, 2021)

but they have updated their convenience, true? Mine is equal as previous. Stability? I have a network problem with mine after update. I think their updates are only jokes


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 30, 2021)

digiAlchem said:


> Stupid, yes, but also par for the course with this company. I'm hoping there'll be an update if the cause of the issue is found, yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that tool looks brilliant, but sadly the device still on stock OS - I can't use Seedminer because you have to add the bot 3DS as a friend, which... is blocked by parental controls lmao


Well. I just had a look at the Python script. Just reading in the comments is enough:


			
				github.com/dazjo/mkey/blob/master/mkey.py said:
			
		

> # The v2 algorithm uses a masterkey.bin file that can be updated independently of the rest of the system,
> # avoiding the need for recompiling the parental controls application. The format consists of an ID field,
> # used to identify the required key files for the user's inquiry number, a HMAC key encrypted using AES-128-CTR,
> # and the AES counter value for decrypting it.
> ...


Wait for an update of the files in the backend of the key generator or use ntrboot to install CFW (and remove the PIN).
Manual bruteforce a four-digit key is possible, but man, this is tedious.

*Again: Good luck!*


----------



## digiAlchem (Jul 30, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Wait for an update of the files in the backend of the key generator or use ntrboot to install CFW (and remove the PIN).
> Manual bruteforce a four-digit key is possible, but man, this is tedious.



Yeah, don't have anything to ntr with so I'll have to make do with waiting and trying some codes whilst I do so  Thanks for the help!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2021)

does your code no longer work?  the only system I have parental controls initiated on is the 360, to block live access since it's a jtag.  it's been that way for years.  I do remember the passcode.


----------



## Canadian_l3acon (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a 3DS running Native Firm 11.5 and am trying to hack using the browserhax method. I realize now the reason browserhax no longer works is because of the update nag you receive when trying to access a page. Is there a way to bypass that or has Nintendo patched it on their end? It seems like a simple thing to bypass, but maybe it's more complicated than I am thinking.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 30, 2021)

Canadian_l3acon said:


> I have a 3DS running Native Firm 11.5 and am trying to hack using the browserhax method. I realize now the reason browserhax no longer works is because of the update nag you receive when trying to access a page. Is there a way to bypass that or has Nintendo patched it on their end? It seems like a simple thing to bypass, but maybe it's more complicated than I am thinking.


Use the seedminer method to hack your 3DS instead.
https://3ds.hacks.guide/seedminer

Edit: To be clear, you need to update to 11.15 to do it.


----------



## Canadian_l3acon (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes, I saw that on the guide as well. For my purposes the Seedminer method is too cumbersome compared to Browserhax so I was hoping there was an easy answer to the browser nag.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2021)

Canadian_l3acon said:


> Yes, I saw that on the guide as well. For my purposes the Seedminer method is too cumbersome compared to Browserhax so I was hoping there was an easy answer to the browser nag.



come on, man.  if you want pita, try the original a9lh installation with around 200 steps.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2021)

nintendo: I have a great idea lets release an update for a system that no longer has any games support, it's online shut off and basically no reason to ever update again!


----------



## abruzzimarco (Jul 31, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Updated my system just now, no problems to report.  I made a nand backup of 11.14.0-46, and I just made one of the new update on my n3ds and placed them on 2 hdds.


Hi godreborn. Does a nand backup fully restore everything? Does it retain saves (3ds or virtual console) as well even if you did not use checkpoint?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 31, 2021)

I believe it retains everything that existed when that nand build was made.  saves should be on the sd card, so I don't know if it will retain saves made afterwards or not.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 31, 2021)

Metroid Fusion now has a native 3DS remake with the 2.5D art style of the 3DS Mario & Luigi games, but only for those who are 3DS Ambassadors.


----------



## MarcosVPConci (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey Guys.

I have Sky3ds Plus (3DS Games) and DSTWOPlus 4 in 1 (DS Games / Emulators). Are they working in 11.15.0-47?


----------



## tendomonkey (Aug 6, 2021)

MarcosVPConci said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I have Sky3ds Plus (3DS Games) and DSTWOPlus 4 in 1 (DS Games / Emulators). Are they working in 11.15.0-47?



I have no experience with those flashcarts, but my Ace3DS+ carts are working fine for what it's worth.


----------



## abruzzimarco (Aug 7, 2021)

MarcosVPConci said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I have Sky3ds Plus (3DS Games) and DSTWOPlus 4 in 1 (DS Games / Emulators). Are they working in 11.15.0-47?


They should work. Luma disables flashcart checks.
See these posts:
1. Sky3ds tested in video
2. @godreborn Just checked flash cart. it also works (supercard dstwo).


----------



## PKM190 (Sep 7, 2021)

Did this break ninjhax by any chance? That is what I use to get into homebrew.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 7, 2021)

PKM190 said:


> Did this break ninjhax by any chance? That is what I use to get into homebrew.


Why don't you Install cfw?


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 7, 2021)

PKM190 said:


> Did this break ninjhax by any chance? That is what I use to get into homebrew.


As far as I know, ninjhax compatibility has been broken on previous updates. If you don't need the update, don't do it. If you need, there is a comprehensive guide here: https://3ds.hacks.guide/


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 7, 2021)

PKM190 said:


> Did this break ninjhax by any chance? That is what I use to get into homebrew.





lokomelo said:


> As far as I know, ninjhax compatibility has been broken on previous updates.


On US and J units, the last update that broke *hax exploits was 11.7.  If you're already on 11.7 or a later firmware and you update to 11.15, then ninjhax will not be affected.

On E-units, the 11.10 update broke *hax again. There's no reason ninjhax shouldn't work – except to my knowledge, no one ever made updated QR codes, and trying to generate them yourself is likely to be extraordinarily difficult.

But in any case, even if you don't want to install CFW for some reason, Pichaxx is much more convenient than ninjhax.


----------



## PKM190 (Sep 10, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> On US and J units, the last update that broke *hax exploits was 11.7.  If you're already on 11.7 or a later firmware and you update to 11.15, then ninjhax will not be affected.
> 
> On E-units, the 11.10 update broke *hax again. There's no reason ninjhax shouldn't work – except to my knowledge, no one ever made updated QR codes, and trying to generate them yourself is likely to be extraordinarily difficult.
> 
> But in any case, even if you don't want to install CFW for some reason, Pichaxx is much more convenient than ninjhax.



Thanks. Currently on 11.14.0-46U. 

2DS XL, US console. Sounds like I can update if I need to.


----------



## doha057 (Sep 11, 2021)

PKM190 said:


> Thanks. Currently on 11.14.0-46U.
> 
> 2DS XL, US console. Sounds like I can update if I need to.



Just get Luma


----------

